# Paphiopedilum richardianum



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 18, 2021)

Newly acquired in bloom. Not much roots so will cut of spikes this weekend to encourage root growth.






Petal colors are very shiny violet, similar shade to the petals of sangii. A relative of lowii, with erect flower spikes, much like dianthums. 

Frolicking amongst the new acquisitions from HungSheng. A second richardianum is in spike as well with unopened buds.


----------



## Martin (Mar 18, 2021)

Very nice new plants! I am a little bit envious, that you are able to get such nice things like richardianum! May i ask how much you pay for it? What else did you get?


----------



## musa (Mar 18, 2021)

What a beautiful package, certainly feels like christmas...


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 18, 2021)

Martin said:


> Very nice new plants! I am a little bit envious, that you are able to get such nice things like richardianum! May i ask how much you pay for it? What else did you get?


Shipments come from Taiwan regularly so I place special order from HungSheng to be included. I got 3 richardianums at $50 USD each.

In this shipment, of special interest, are baccanums, red tonsums (actually your fault), sukh albums, a large micranthum album (don't ask how much lol), wardii album, and a bunch of vietnamenses. Also a division of their red dorsal (fusco-roseum) villosum 'Hung Sheng' BM/TPS. Thrown in for good measures are wenshanenses and dunkles.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 18, 2021)

musa said:


> What a beautiful package, certainly feels like christmas...


Indeed it it!!! Such joy in this joyless pandemic LOL.


----------



## Martin (Mar 18, 2021)

Thanks Leslie, 50 for a flowering Richard sounds not so much. Did you import yourself or via a nursery? 
I looking forward to your introducing of the Mic album in future! And wonder how large is large!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 18, 2021)

Import through nursery...

Here’s a comparison of the new one with my smaller 8-cm micranthum album:


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 18, 2021)

Very nice richard!!!🎖


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 18, 2021)

Yes, micranthum album is not the cheapest deal, indeed.


----------



## Martin (Mar 18, 2021)

Who needs two micranthum album?

Nice healthy plants!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 18, 2021)

Martin said:


> Who needs two micranthum album?
> 
> Nice healthy plants!


Apparently I do lol.


----------



## bulolo (Mar 18, 2021)

Omg how exciting! Any nurseries in the US placing an order with Hung Sheng? Didn’t Letstalkplants do this a couple of years ago? I remember seeing some posts....


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 19, 2021)

bulolo said:


> Omg how exciting! Any nurseries in the US placing an order with Hung Sheng? Didn’t Letstalkplants do this a couple of years ago? I remember seeing some posts....


You might check with Tenshin Gardens (Matt) to see his next US shipments. He might be able to help you as they reship from US destinations.


----------



## Paphman910 (Mar 19, 2021)

Such fantastic plants! Wow your collection is growing exponentially!


----------



## lanthier (Mar 19, 2021)

Oh I have one cos, well Rich and all, but not bloomed it... Tips?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 19, 2021)

lanthier said:


> Oh I have one cos, well Rich and all, but not bloomed it... Tips?


I didn’t bloom the richardianums as they came in spike. However they are supposed to grow the same as lowii conditions. The plants are very similar to dianthums vegetatively.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 19, 2021)

Paphman910 said:


> Such fantastic plants! Wow your collection is growing exponentially!


Haha so true... they all must squeeze together in my indoor growing areas that are set with no option to expand. It’s almost bursting out!


----------



## sunset (Mar 21, 2021)

good job


----------



## NYEric (Mar 22, 2021)

Nice acquisitions.


----------



## GuRu (Mar 22, 2021)

What a great haul.....but apparently you had to spend a small fortune......but who needs money at all. Lol


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 22, 2021)

Your place must look like NYEric's by now!


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 23, 2021)

serious buying!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Mar 23, 2021)

Good job...I think there is an advantage to living in Canada...at least during Covid.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 23, 2021)

SlipperKing said:


> Your place must look like NYEric's by now!


It's amazing what more plants you can squeeze into little crevices where you thought were not an options before lol. 

I still have my oven top orchid free!!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 23, 2021)

Duck Slipper said:


> Good job...I think there is an advantage to living in Canada...at least during Covid.


Canada is the small brother who sits back and observes what's going on and then we react, very slowly LOL.

Good news, as first healthcare responder to public, I get vaccinated tomorrow. Wish me luck. I need the vaccines to bloody go to orchid shows around the world (including the big brother US of A lol)


----------



## bulolo (Mar 23, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> You might check with Tenshin Gardens (Matt) to see his next US shipments. He might be able to help you as they reship from US destinations.


Thanks for the tip. Does Matt have a specific email or is it the [email protected]?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 23, 2021)

bulolo said:


> Thanks for the tip. Does Matt have a specific email or is it the [email protected]?


Yes the info one.


----------



## eds (Mar 24, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Good news, as first healthcare responder to public, I get vaccinated tomorrow. Wish me luck. I need the vaccines to bloody go to orchid shows around the world (including the big brother US of A lol)



Good luck. I had mine on Friday and felt rubbish the next day and a bit. It seems the younger you are (in VERY general) and therefore the better your immune response the more potential for side-effects.

All still MUCH better than getting the virus so feeling rubbish for a day or so shouldn't stop anyone getting vaccinated!


----------



## GuRu (Mar 25, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> ......I still have my oven top orchid free!!



The question is......how long, Leslie? Lol


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 25, 2021)

GuRu said:


> The question is......how long, Leslie? Lol


Haha I think I have a little more space... for paphs...

I cheated a bit... over the past 2 years, I moved about 100 cattleyas to a couple GHs of my friends hehe.


----------



## lori.b (Mar 25, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Yes the info one.


Ten Shin just did a shipment to Canada. Leslie, if you are in contact with the Vancouver Orchid Society we order from them several times a year. Perhaps we can get you in on the next order and arrange to ship them back east to you. Or is there a society in your area that buys from Ten Shin? Might be easier for you. Matt has some great Paph offerings at the moment and I have 12 new plants settling in, all arrived in perfect condition.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 25, 2021)

lori.b said:


> Ten Shin just did a shipment to Canada. Leslie, if you are in contact with the Vancouver Orchid Society we order from them several times a year. Perhaps we can get you in on the next order and arrange to ship them back east to you. Or is there a society in your area that buys from Ten Shin? Might be easier for you. Matt has some great Paph offerings at the moment and I have 12 new plants settling in, all arrived in perfect condition.


Thanks Lori for the offer. I appreciate it. However I get shipments direct from Matt through a friend. Very easy for me .


----------



## lori.b (Mar 25, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Thanks Lori for the offer. I appreciate it. However I get shipments direct from Matt through a friend. Very easy for me .


Even better!!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 28, 2021)

The second richardianum opened its first bloom. The petals have such a glowing purple edging which no other species have. Very bright in the sun.


----------



## Martin (Mar 28, 2021)

Such a beautiful species!


----------



## musa (Mar 29, 2021)

Wow!


----------



## spiranthes (Mar 30, 2021)

Beautiful!


----------

